# Pages stalling out, edit function gone



## jellyv

Can't edit a post after even a few minutes. Pages lagging in loading.


----------



## Vlad

jellyv said:


> Can't edit a post after even a few minutes. Pages lagging in loading.



We don't see any slowing of the load times on our hardware end - the edit time frame was not adjusted in any way, I can check into what is up.


----------



## jellyv

Vlad said:


> We don't see any slowing of the load times on our hardware end - the edit time frame was not adjusted in any way, I can check into what is up.


Could be my horrible internet...thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Last Thursday for some reason I posted something and it post mistake three times so I had to go and edit the second and three post to just double post and to triple or third post. I don’t want happened.


----------

